# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Psychiatrische Kliniek St-Alexius

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Psychiatrische Kliniek St-Alexius 
Grimbergsesteenweg 40 
Grimbergen


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Psychiatrische Kliniek St-Alexius.*

----------

